
Source editing now available in Google Project Hosting - jamesjyu
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/01/make-quick-fixes-quicker-on-google.html?spref=tw
======
makmanalp
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2117563>

